# Bathing Rescue Dog



## Saleve (9 mo ago)

I'm bringing home a rescue dog that is very nervous and anxious around people. She is also very dirty. Is it okay to give her a bath when I first get her home?


----------



## 3GSD4IPO (Jun 8, 2016)

I would let her acclimate to you first. Baths are quite aversive to many dogs. 

If she is extremely filthy and very afraid you might want to talk to your vet about a one time dose of medication to calm her so the bath hasless impact


----------



## Saleve (9 mo ago)

Thank you


----------



## Lillith (Feb 16, 2016)

Using a brush and a "Refreshing Spray" can help in the meantime, assuming the dog will tolerate being brushed. Just spray the spray on the brush on not on the dog, as that might be scary for her. It will remove debris from her coat and freshen her up a bit until she can get a proper bath.


----------



## Saleve (9 mo ago)

Thank you. But how long can I wait to give her a proper cleaning? It's not really a bath - I have a dog-dedicated shower with a special "glove" where the water comes out. So it's a little less stressful than the full bath experience. I mean, would it traumatize her so much that I could do damage? I live in an apartment and she's been living outside in a shelter that doesn't have the resources to keep the dogs clean. The last time I brought a dog home from this shelter, the water ran off of him completely brown.


----------



## Toedtoes (Sep 25, 2021)

How long you should wait will be dependent upon the dog. She may relax being in a quiet home and you could bathe her within days. Or she could remain too nervous and anxious for several weeks. 

If you're concerned about the dirt, I simply lay some old sheets down on the floor and any furniture. You can find cheap sheets at thrift shops, etc. And when you no longer need them, you can rip them up for rags.


----------



## Saleve (9 mo ago)

okay, thank you


----------

